# Time is off in forum



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

It looks like the time has not been droped back an hour on the Forum clock.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

fine for me, check your time zone


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The time settings are up to you. Please use the User CP link above left to check your time zone and DST settings.


----------

